

Show HN: My new project is like HN meets NextDraft, for the WP community - krogsgard
http://poststat.us/about/

======
aarondf
Great idea, much needed.

My 2cents would be to put this statement: "Reader validated, curated WordPress
news" somewhere on your home page. State immediately and explicitly why I
should care about your website (provided I don't enter through the about page,
like the link here).

~~~
krogsgard
That's a great point. I appreciate the advice. Will figure out a way to get
that messaging in there.

------
ckevinc
Interesting idea. I think many will want to use this in an RSS reader. Because
of that, I would suggest you place a link to your feed
(<http://poststat.us/feed/>) somewhere on the page so others can find it
easily.

------
minimaxir
What do you use for voting? A custom implementation?

~~~
krogsgard
It's a modified version of Pippin Williamson's "Love it pro" plugin.
<http://pippinsplugins.com/love-it-pro/>

I had to extend it to handle comment voting.

~~~
minimaxir
Impressive, That works for my needs. :)

